# 2000 cadillac deville dts



## Big Boy (Dec 19, 2007)

2000 cadillac deville dts. want to see if anyone has one that is bagged. wanted to see how it will look so if you would post pic that would be great. mine is black so if you can post black one will be kool . thanks


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

http://www.streetsourcemag.com/OwnerProfiles.aspx


----------



## Big Boy (Dec 19, 2007)

thanks!!! any more


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

look on cardomain, ive seen a dude with a 01 slammed on 22s, hit shit was done right. last time i saw it it was a light blue


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

On 22's.


----------



## Big Boy (Dec 19, 2007)

mann i going to get mine bagged. this looks sick


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

yeah they do look good, do they have to use a strut application or just bags n brackets?


----------



## baggedcutlass (Sep 9, 2005)

I have 4 slightly used Universal air struts with new brackets if ya need a pair.


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

I used the UAS strut bag on the stock strut and bags and brackets in the rear.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=365580&hl=


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

We have the same car here I can take pics. rear is a small upper cup, lower circle plate.

front = Airlift universal front strut.


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

You sell a kit for that dont you Rob?




> _Originally posted by phatz_@Apr 15 2008, 10:17 AM~10421176
> *We have the same car here I can take pics. rear is a small upper cup, lower circle plate.
> 
> front = Airlift universal front strut.
> *


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

check out youtube, i saw one that was on air earlier today but didnt save the adress


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by nyccustomizer_@Apr 15 2008, 07:24 PM~10425073
> *You sell a kit for that dont you Rob?
> *


yup fwd caddy kit.

Il snap puics of the rear and front struts, its easy to setup.


----------



## Big Boy (Dec 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Apr 15 2008, 09:43 PM~10425892
> *yup fwd caddy kit.
> 
> Il snap puics of the rear and front struts, its easy to setup.
> *


kool can u take pic of car slammed in front. wanna see hoe it will look. thanks


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

DTS CADDY FWD REAR SETUP.








Very easy, small upper cup, no lower mount, bag just sits on the arm.


----------



## Happones (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nyccustomizer_@Apr 13 2008, 11:16 AM~10404658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------

